# anybody tried TL



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Has anybody tried making a transmission line for a higher cut off frequency, say 60-80 hz. why? to house a bass/mid driver in an enclosure with less energy bouncing around inside, hopefully to give better transient response and less coloured sound.? anybody see any problems with this? 

I would be using using a high pass filter to negate the lower frequencies from exiting the rear of the TL mouth.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

No problems doing that. Some manufacturers also TL load their tweeters.


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Great! before I go ahead and build a cabinet, do you think even a good cabinet will produce a frq resp with a drooping mid/ upper bass compared to mid range.?

I'm thinking of using 10 inch seas prestige driver for freq from about 70-80 hz to 300 Hz. I was originally going to do a u frame but it is too difficult to tame peaks and troughs. So now i might use a short tapered TL.


----------

